# electric Vivaldi



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

For those of you who like both Vivaldi and electric guitars, I wanted to share this cover from a few years ago. I think she's amazing.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

No, she's not amazing. That's too weak a word.


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> No, she's not amazing. That's too weak a word.


Ok, how about totally awesome?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Yes, both Vivaldi and Bach translate well to modern instruments like the electric guitar. I imagine that Handel and Scarlatti would as well.

I posted my own virtual rock band version of a movement of Bach's Tocatta in E minor somewhere else on this site. I was only doing it for my own enjoyment, and it turned out nicely.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

My song for Vivaldi is growing I also like guitars but not in this piece together I am sorry to say.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Yes, they don't belong together. The only "novelty" account of the Four Seasons that I can enjoy is _What's Next Vivaldi?_ by Patricia Kopatchinskaja with Il Giardino Armonico.


----------

